# Hi All!! Come Meet My Pugland - Mozart



## Kippyco (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been trying for a while now to conenct with others who happen to have puglands, I had no idea he was a designer dog when I got him, I just saw an add in the buy-sell-and-trade for Puglands and was super curious.

When I went to go look at him, it was all over, I fell in love.

He is the most loyal, outgoing, full of energy dog I've ever seen.
And he looks like no other Pugland I've seen

Hes brindled cream and grey with pointy black ears, and a westie coat, and a pug tail. Built like a linebacker. 
My baby.


Here He is!!
First Photo is the first day we got him, then so on. Hes a little over a year now.


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

He is very cute. I have never heard of a Pugland. What is the mix?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Pug x Westhighland terrier I would gather.

Cute little guy indeed.


----------



## Kippyco (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes he is a pug westie cross, lol
good guess


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

When I hear the name pugland I think of an Island where Pugs run free


----------



## jess_hawk (Sep 28, 2007)

Aw, he's cute! 

I agree with Keechak, though, "Pugland" sounds like a nation ruled by pugs, or something.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

He's adorable! LOVE his face! 
I'm confused though (and i may just sound like a dope) Westies are pretty much Cairns, but a white coat, correct? So does Mozart's brindle coat come from the pug? I just ask because the coat is IDENTICAL to my dad's Cairn Terrier.
Thanks for sharing the pics, he's precious


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya neither Pugs or Westies come in brindle but I wonder if the white in a westie is just a masking gene and if bred with a non white breed if the genetic color of the westie would show thru, possibly?


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

:O i have a pugland!!! She was also brindle=]
Your puglands gorgeous, and also i didnt know they were designer either i just fell in love


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> ya "designer breed" is a bit misleading, since it's not a breed at all. Mostly just a cutesy term used by puppy mills and BackYardBreeders to sell their "products"
> 
> I have known people who rescued mutts before that called them designer dogs too tho.
> 
> I personally like the term "mutt" it gives off a rugged untamed quality I think, I always call my cat the "mutt cat"


Some people are offended by the term mutt but I see nothing wrong with owning a mutt. Now, I don't own one now but there sure are a ton of cute ones out there.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

*ahem* *sings*
_A mutt is a mutt, of course, of course,
Unless of course that mutt is yours,
And then of course, that mutt of yours
Is a designer breed instead._

I have to stop staying up late...

Mozart is very cute! Very interesting how he got that cairn brindle, I think Keechak could be right about some form of masking gene in the westie. Then again, any breeder that breeds made-up combinations of dogs could be dishonest about the actual parentage.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh and, my pugland has floppy ears
Shes lost her brindle now though


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

picklesmummy said:


> Shes lost her brindle now though


It'll be in the last place you look!  lol

Mozart is definitely an interesting pup! Do you have him groomed/trimmed, or does his coat stay that length?


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> It'll be in the last place you look!  lol
> 
> Mozart is definitely an interesting pup! Do you have him groomed/trimmed, or does his coat stay that length?


Yeah haha, i found some brindle on her back the other day Also, with Pickles's fur, its grown very long and so shes getting a haircut soon :L


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to DF! You have a very cute cross. He has a very interesting coat. I hope you learn a lot here.


----------



## sophie3606 (Nov 4, 2009)

I also have a pugland!! I see you are from victoria just wondering where you got yours because mines brothers and sisters all had the same colouring as yours!!


----------



## Britta (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi! I live in Denmark (Europe) and I got a Pugland too. (Had no idea before yesterday that it is called a Pugland.. ;o) ) 
It is funny, cause my dog looked just like yours as a puppy, she is now 5 months old.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Really cute dog!! I am wondering the same about the westie vs Cairn. Cairns come in every color variation but white. White ones are called Westies. Cairns are also hard to match with another breed with a cutesy mixed breed name..Everything i come up with sounds really silly.


----------



## BensonsMama (Mar 10, 2010)

Mozart looks IDENTICAL to my Benson (when he was a pup). Benson is now 3 years old. He is an awesome dog. I purchased him, and very naively, believed the place I got him from when I was told " Private Breeders only, no mill puppies here". I live in PA too, a state sadly notorious for the amount of puppy mills.. Anyway, I did learn last year that the place I got him from gets all their pups from Amish puppy mills. A woman's daughter worked there for a week and quit- she was just appalled at how they were treated =( I can't wait until the new legislation passed in my state to protect these animals goes into effect.
"Designer Dogs" IMO and from the research I have done are just a way to make selling a mutt (or mix if you will, but I am proud of my mutt baby) appealing. True (good) breeders would not dabble in such mixing from my understanding, and also would not ship their pups to shops. The alarming trend of "Teacup breeds" really needs to be put to an end. These are pups bred to be small, they have a genetic problem to begin (why they are so "runty"), and greedy uncaring people actually use this to make *abnormally* small dogs that are prone to many problems in life. No words for that, sickening.... 

Onto my baby man... Benson is the most loyal dog I think I could have gotten. He follows me all around the house, will sit and watch the TV ( barks at ANY animal he sees), and sleeps in our bed. I think he believes he is human! Everyone says he has such a funny personality, that he is intelligent and he tries to speak. Very playful, attentive, gets along with our cats and other dogs, listens great and was housebroken very. He has gained a lil weight that we are working on (gets into the cat food or rummages at night in the kitchen wastebasket). He is good friends with a pug and the 2 of them are a riot together, they like to "bear wrestle", and you can really tell he is part pug seeing them together. I am so excited to see other Puglands that look like him, although deep down I thought he was just super unique =)


----------



## BensonsMama (Mar 10, 2010)

A few pics of Benson.. can't help myself


----------

